# Some Goofy Goats and a Devoted Dog



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

And a silly Sara taking the pictures.









Holly modeling









Thomas tries to "play" with Riley like he's a goat









The creek bank









Holly sunning herself, Indy chowing down and Thomas tasting the pine needles









My little fluffball, can you tell that she didn't go over the bridge, but went through the creek.









Looking North from the bridge









Whats that?









I'm sooooo pretty mom!









Oh so pretty. I'm a pretty little boy









RUNNNNNN FREEEEEEEE!









Indy finally got a chance to model.

How's everyone like them? I also got better Pooch pictures I'll post in the kidding koral.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girl is beautiful! I am getting excited and hopeful!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice pictures of very lovely goats.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Holly is getting SUPER fuzzy O_O


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty kids you have and pup too! Holly looks like she's ready for it to get super cold!! My pygmy Tilly is all fluffed out but the others aren't yet..just have a downy undercoat. Holly has a very pretty color to her.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Indy just has shaggy hair, Thomas has not a lot of hair. But he is mostly Swiss breeds and then only part Boer/Nubian. 

So I think it's just the breed difference.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Your goats are beautiful. I love how tiny Holly is. We have full grown goats but I love the mini breds so much. My two wethers are very fluffy right now. They look like to big snowmen.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

your creek is great, too. love all your critters, and they look very happy.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I love the Nigerians too, I can't wait till she has babies, they'll be so tiny and cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they look so happy!!! is this at the new place?

all of them so very healthy and beautiful


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it's the new place, they come out on walks with me and the dog. They've been almost every place on the 20 acres.


----------

